
Epic Games Receives $250M Strategic Investment from Sony - tumidpandora
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200709005844/en/Epic-Games-Receives-Strategic-Investment-Sony-Corporation
======
rasz
>$250 million to acquire a minority interest

very very minor, they have >$15B valuation. They were making $50mil per month
two years ago .. on iOS store alone.

